# Is My Rat Pregnant?



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

I noticed my female rat acting a bit off and saw she had a bigger stomach. It’s grown a lot more in about 2 weeks and is quite firm. At first I thought it was a chubby belly, until she started have behavior changes (Biting me sometimes). She’s also not hanging out with my male rat anymore and often gets mad at him for going near her ‘house’. Her nipples have also lost a little bit of hair, so I’m pretty sure she’s pregnant but does anyone know for sure? (I tried to take a pic of her tummy while being very careful, and also she was laying weird like she was in pain)















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I can't really tell but I would say yes given that you said she id with a male rat...


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

_Rat_Girl_ said:


> She’s also not hanging out with my male rat anymore and often gets mad at him for going near her ‘house’.


Rats older than 5 or 6 weeks should be separated by sex. Males and females over 6 weeks should not be allowed to interact at all unless they've been fixed. 

Remove any males from the cage. They need a cage of their own. Start doing research on how to care for a nursing mother and her baby rats. The Isamu Rat Care youtube channel has several good videos in their [Breeding Rats] playlist.


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

Ok thank you for telling me! I’ll make sure to be more carful next time.


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

ok thank you for telling me this, and I’ll do that!


----------

